# Chalcedon Foundation



## D. Paul (Mar 10, 2008)

Why is the Chalcedon Foundation $o expen$ive? Doe$ anyone have a $ilver or Gold $ub$cription?


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 10, 2008)

I can barely afford the books. Maybe if I took more dominion I could get a $ilver or gold $ubscription.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 10, 2008)

to quote an apostle:

"Silver and gold have I none..."


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2008)

What is your question??

I have almost all of the Chalcedon books (most are Ross House titles)) & they are not overly expensive...

Ques ca se?


----------



## D. Paul (Mar 11, 2008)

Kevin said:


> What is your question??
> 
> I have almost all of the Chalcedon books (most are Ross House titles)) & they are not overly expensive...
> 
> Ques ca se?



Sorry, I should have been more clear. In order to gain access to a wider variety of material, one must become an ''underwriter" which in my Q is expensive.
https://www.chalcedon.edu/amember/signup.php#underwriter


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 11, 2008)

I was an underwriter for a while. The logic is simple. You get 1,000 mp3s (running at $2 a piece) for only $50-$75 s month. You also get the Faith for all of Life report along with good deals on books.


----------



## D. Paul (Mar 13, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> I was an underwriter for a while. The logic is simple. You get 1,000 mp3s (running at $2 a piece) for only $50-$75 s month. You also get the Faith for all of Life report along with good deals on books.



Ivanhoe, I am growing very fond of Rushdoony. I am a novice in regards to Theonomy but it seems his critics tend to focus upon that one thing. Yet when I hear him (or Bahnsen) speak, "Theonomy" is not the driving force but a simple love for the Word of God. Now, granted, Bahnsen _must_ use the term openly but it is in simple defense for the principle he has already established from scripture. 
Rushdoony must have been a very humble and gracious man. 

Since I doubt I will ever have formal education, it seems a man like Rushdoony would be my Professor. But what are some of the legitimate critiques of the man? (In other words,, nobody is perfect)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## HaigLaw (Mar 13, 2008)

Most of Rush's mp3's are $1.99 each. For unlimited access, you pay so much a month.

Rush & Greg were great friends. Genius plus humility were a great combination in both of them.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 14, 2008)

Rush as in "Rushdoony" or Rush as in "Limbaugh".


----------



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Rush as in "Rushdoony" or Rush as in "Limbaugh".



RJR was called "Rush" by his friends for years before the AM radio host of the same name.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 14, 2008)

D. Paul said:


> Ivanhoe said:
> 
> 
> > I was an underwriter for a while. The logic is simple. You get 1,000 mp3s (running at $2 a piece) for only $50-$75 s month. You also get the Faith for all of Life report along with good deals on books.
> ...



Hello,
In case you didn't know, here are some free mp3s.
The Chalcedon Foundation - Faith for All of Life

As to good critiques of him--there really isn't an all around fair one. _Theonomy Reformed Critique_ took issue at Bahnsen (and even then didn't do a good job of it). While he is unpopular on this board, the most interesting critique comes from Jim Jordan.
WordMp3.com - Item Details

Rushdoony also needs to be critique on some aspects of OT law--just minor points.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 14, 2008)

Here is a sympathetic critique of Rush by Leithart. I am not asking you to buy into the whole system, but this is probably the best critique yuo can find. It doesn't have the rhetoric, invective, and straw-men often found with some Reformed critiques.
WordMp3.com - Item Details


----------



## 3John2 (Mar 16, 2008)

Rush is da man!! But yes I agree it IS expensive. I even signed up for a deal for 3 magazines for free. ONly got one. Bummer.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Mar 16, 2008)

D. Paul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > What is your question??
> ...



You've interpreted that in reverse, Underwriters are given access to some 1400 MP3's of Rush as a benefit of supporting Chalcedon's ministry - not that if you want those materials you have to pay an expensive monthly fee. In other words, they are not selling you those materials based upon becoming an Underwriter. So the concept that it is "expensive" is based upon a misinterpretation of what they are asking and offering. They are asking for support of their ministry and offering to continue to carry out that ministry as the Lord provides through the faithful support of those that believe in it.


----------

